# UberEATS In-App Tipping



## xLuckyLibra

Hey there!

I only do UberEATS in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, and I am very serious about my craft.

I noticed that as soon as the in-app tipping rolled out, I am getting far less tips. Even those that promised an in-app tip have not come through half the time.

I have two theories:

1) Uber is stealing in-app tips

OR

2) The customers don't know how to tip through the app, since it is not completely up front and obvious.

I don't want to believe theory 1 is true. Please say that it's not. Moving to theory 2.

It is likely that a good majority of your customers do not know to tap the green "Rate Order" button in order to give you an in-tip.

I would suggest texting them with instructions on how to do so, along with other useful information.

Here is the text I send every single one of my customers:

Hello!

This is Brian, your UberEATS driver tonight. My goal is to provide you with excellent service. I just picked up your order, and I am on the way now.

Cash and in-app tips are greatly appreciated! For in-app tips, please tap the green "Rate Order" button after your food has been delivered.

Thanks!

I would like to hear about your thoughts on this!

Best,
Brian


----------



## Cvi

Tips are still not "expected or required". The language is still there in the help section of the ubereats app. It makes it sound like, not only is tipping voluntary, we as drivers don't need it and may not even want it. So that's why the customers are still not tipping.

Averaging about $10-$12 hour *before* car expenses. Only about 1 out of 10 customers tip. Sad.


----------



## xLuckyLibra

I get way more than 1 in 10, even on bad days, just by sending them a text like the one above. I am able to make $15 an hour or more before expenses on most days. That is, driving during lunch and dinner.


----------



## Jbstevens88

I ordered food yesterday just to see how to in-app tip the driver. I was following the little icon along to my house and after the food was delivered (completed trip), the screen changed from the MAP to "previous orders" information, not even the current order. I received the receipt email from Uber with total charges. I kept clicked around in the app and FINALLY after about 2-3 minutes, did the "Rate Order" screen appear. I added $5 tip and then received another receipt email.

Conclusion: The customer may not even know they can tip and even if they do, the app does not present the "Rate Order" screen immediately. There is a delay, and if the customer does not know to go back and look at it several minutes later, no tips.

Why isn't the tip option prompted while the food is en route?
or
Why isn't the tip option prompted as soon as the driver clicks "complete trip"?


----------



## Brian Meyer

I don't understand why the "Rate Order" button can't show up immediately for customers.

The delay is probably due to Uber processing trip completion in their system.

Maybe I should be adding "Shortly after your food is delivered..." to the message.


----------



## Stephtye09

I'm going to start using this. Thanks for this tip


----------



## columbuscatlady

Are we allowed to add a business card like receipt to drop in the customer's bag. I am thinking about adding a receipt that says something along the lines of "thank you for your order, if you would like to tip etc..." Are we allowed to do it?


----------



## Stephtye09

That's a good question.


----------



## Brian Meyer

columbuscatlady said:


> Are we allowed to add a business card like receipt to drop in the customer's bag. I am thinking about adding a receipt that says something along the lines of "thank you for your order, if you would like to tip etc..." Are we allowed to do it?


That is a fantastic idea buddy! I don't think there is anything holding you back from doing that, except for sealed bags, which you could use tape or something. As long as it doesn't contact the food directly of course.


----------



## columbuscatlady

Brian Meyer said:


> That is a fantastic idea buddy! I don't think there is anything holding you back from doing that, except for sealed bags, which you could use tape or something. As long as it doesn't contact the food directly of course.


But is it against Uber policy? I don't want to get deactivated for doing it.


----------



## uberboy1212

Ive been getting a lot more cash tips in the last 2 weeks. I used to get @10% customers tipping but lately its been closer to 20%. I only get a couple in app tips so far. Overall its been @25% which still sucks but I'll take it considering how bad it was before.


----------



## columbuscatlady

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been getting a lot more cash tips in the last 2 weeks. I used to get @10% customers tipping but lately its been closer to 20%. I only get a couple in app tips so far. Overall its been @25% which still sucks but I'll take it considering how bad it was before.


Yeah, me too, more cash tips. Tonight I am going to put a sticker on each delivery saying: "Satisfied With My Service? In-App Tipping now available..." and see what happens.


----------



## Brian Meyer

I have had a serious boost in in-app tips since I started telling them about rate order, but a little less cash. This is from last Monday:


----------



## uberboy1212

4/6 people tipped me yesterday ($7 total).


----------



## columbuscatlady

uberboy1212 said:


> 4/6 people tipped me yesterday ($7 total).


I am getting $3.00 to $5.00 per tip (I have had an occassional $10.00 and once $20.00 but he was drunk). It is still more cash than with the app. How many people tip depends on the location. I will now start avoiding areas where people don't tip.

Did you only get 6 trips purposefully? I have to do 10 trips minimum. I shoot for 15.


----------



## MFab

I like the idea of the email. My only concern is that some people might take offense that I'm asking for a tip and rate me poorly. Also I believe that by the time people get their food and eat, time has past and they figure tipping is no longer important at this time. I still might try the text though.

Also when you contact the customer, I believe the only option there is to call and if you text outside the app the customer is probably get your actual phone number.


----------



## Sloven1

MFab said:


> I like the idea of the email. My only concern is that some people might take offense that I'm asking for a tip and rate me poorly. Also I believe that by the time people get their food and eat, time has past and they figure tipping is no longer important at this time. I still might try the text though.
> 
> Also when you contact the customer, I believe the only option there is to call and if you text outside the app the customer is probably get your actual phone number.


Just an FYI. I can still text my customers through the app by hitting the clipboard. You still get the text or call option there.


----------



## MFab

Sloven1 said:


> Just an FYI. I can still text my customers through the app by hitting the clipboard. You still get the text or call option there.


I'll have to look at that. Thanks.


----------



## columbuscatlady

MFab said:


> I like the idea of the email. My only concern is that some people might take offense that I'm asking for a tip and rate me poorly. Also I believe that by the time people get their food and eat, time has past and they figure tipping is no longer important at this time. I still might try the text though.
> 
> Also when you contact the customer, I believe the only option there is to call and if you text outside the app the customer is probably get your actual phone number.


I haven't had any problems putting a sticker on their bag that says: "Satisfied With My Service? In-App Tipping Now Available". It is at least getting the word out.


----------



## uberboy1212

columbuscatlady said:


> I am getting $3.00 to $5.00 per tip (I have had an occassional $10.00 and once $20.00 but he was drunk). It is still more cash than with the app. How many people tip depends on the location. I will now start avoiding areas where people don't tip.
> 
> Did you only get 6 trips purposefully? I have to do 10 trips minimum. I shoot for 15.


I only needed 6 trips to finish my 30/$70 quest. I hopped on GH as soon as I completed. UE was real slow anyway it took me almost 4 hours just to get 6. This always happens when I am trying to complete my quest on the last day.

I did get @ double the cash tips I usually get which was a nice surprise. Im hoping this trend continues


----------



## kmatt

Does this text message strategy still work for you all? My first 7 deliveries had zero tips. My market just launched this week. No f*cking way I'm making deliveries for $3-5 a stop with no tips.


----------



## columbuscatlady

I have seen an increase in cash tips only. I think I have had only 2 in-app tips since it started.

Make a decision because this is why UE sucks. I actually get some runs as low as $1.98 since the customer is close to the restaurant, and no tip.

I only do UE now to make gas money so I can work for Grubhub.


----------



## kmatt

columbuscatlady said:


> I have seen an increase in cash tips only. I think I have had only 2 in-app tips since it started.
> 
> Make a decision because this is why UE sucks. I actually get some runs as low as $1.98 since the customer is close to the restaurant, and no tip.
> 
> I only do UE now to make gas money so I can work for Grubhub.


Good to know. I'll make grubhub my priority and then turn on UberEats to only double dip deliveries when on boost. It worked for me last night. I guess UberEats hides the tip option on purpose so they can gain more market share from other platforms. What a despicable company.


----------



## M [email protected] Mifflin

Texting the customer and letting them know your leaving the store along with eta time has defiantly helped me.
I saw a increase in my tips the first week when I stared. 
I also send them a text letting them know I have arrived and I am headed to the door.


----------



## Chris1973

M [email protected] Mifflin said:


> Texting the customer and letting them know your leaving the store along with eta time has defiantly helped me.
> I saw a increase in my tips the first week when I stared.
> I also send them a text letting them know I have arrived and I am headed to the door.


This is what favor does and their templates are full of emoticons and memes.

Personally I feel that sending winkies and smilies to another man is borderline gay so I just get the food there fast with UE, use lines like, "Was that fast enough for you?", or go all ironic and spout, "Sorry it took so long" after picking up and delivering 4 orders of pad thai in under 20 minutes from the time they order. You know, because the app is 100% integrated so I don't have to go in and place the order with a pre-paid credit card and then wait.

You really can influence tips with the small details, but I refuse to wear a light blue T-shirt with a tuxedo design and wait in line at chipotle for 20 minutes since chipotle does not accept call in or electronic orders. Favor is a Texas only company doing Ok but the culture does not account much for human dignity. That being said, we are all losing money and could learn some lessons from favor.


----------



## Julescase

xLuckyLibra said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I only do UberEATS in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, and I am very serious about my craft.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as the in-app tipping rolled out, I am getting far less tips. Even those that promised an in-app tip have not come through half the time.
> 
> I have two theories:
> 
> 1) Uber is stealing in-app tips
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) The customers don't know how to tip through the app, since it is not completely up front and obvious.
> 
> I don't want to believe theory 1 is true. Please say that it's not. Moving to theory 2.
> 
> It is likely that a good majority of your customers do not know to tap the green "Rate Order" button in order to give you an in-tip.
> 
> I would suggest texting them with instructions on how to do so, along with other useful information.
> 
> Here is the text I send every single one of my customers:
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is Brian, your UberEATS driver tonight. My goal is to provide you with excellent service. I just picked up your order, and I am on the way now.
> 
> Cash and in-app tips are greatly appreciated! For in-app tips, please tap the green "Rate Order" button after your food has been delivered.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I would like to hear about your thoughts on this!
> 
> Best,
> Brian


I think your text is a great idea - I really hope it works.

Annoying that Uber makes it so complex for customer to give tips - like everything else, Uber is all about saving pax money (unless that money is going to UBER!)


----------



## Brian Meyer

It's really great to know that some folks are having success with the texting idea. Other ideas are springing about as well, which is just fantastic!

I would like to say that to my knowledge, not one customer has complained about the text I send.

I ask them how they feel about it whenever I get a chance, and they always say it was professional, and not pushy or anything. I get many compliments on my "style".

Hope it continues to work for everyone, and best of luck.


----------



## Jimmy Mac

Well played, my friend. The quote is brilliant. I only see the driver portion of the biz.


----------



## kmatt

Brian Meyer said:


> It's really great to know that some folks are having success with the texting idea. Other ideas are springing about as well, which is just fantastic!
> 
> I would like to say that to my knowledge, not one customer has complained about the text I send.
> 
> I ask them how they feel about it whenever I get a chance, and they always say it was professional, and not pushy or anything. I get many compliments on my "style".
> 
> Hope it continues to work for everyone, and best of luck.


Thanks man


----------



## Moneyfornuthin

I quit delivering for Uber Eats in April due to no tips which resulted in not enough to make it worth it. I thought I'd try it again yesterday and tonight since tipping had started but again I'm not getting enough. I get 4 tips out of 24 deliveries tonight. I had 3 people ask about it but I didn't get one. So I started poking on here and figured why and obviously it's because Uber didn't make it easy. I love how Uber found a way to screw people even more. They lowered the pay per delivery because we can get tipped but then made it almost impossible for customers to tip. I love clunky Libra's idea of sending the text. That is a great idea. Uber tries time make people think they pay us well enough so tipping is not required. Yeah right. I make so much more at Grub Hub but I like Uber Eats program more. So I'm gonna try the text idea unless anybody has other ideas that work well for helping people tip????

Thanks!


----------



## kendal

xLuckyLibra said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I only do UberEATS in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, and I am very serious about my craft.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as the in-app tipping rolled out, I am getting far less tips. Even those that promised an in-app tip have not come through half the time.
> 
> I have two theories:
> 
> 1) Uber is stealing in-app tips
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) The customers don't know how to tip through the app, since it is not completely up front and obvious.
> 
> I don't want to believe theory 1 is true. Please say that it's not. Moving to theory 2.
> 
> It is likely that a good majority of your customers do not know to tap the green "Rate Order" button in order to give you an in-tip.
> 
> I would suggest texting them with instructions on how to do so, along with other useful information.
> 
> Here is the text I send every single one of my customers:
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is Brian, your UberEATS driver tonight. My goal is to provide you with excellent service. I just picked up your order, and I am on the way now.
> 
> Cash and in-app tips are greatly appreciated! For in-app tips, please tap the green "Rate Order" button after your food has been delivered.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I would like to hear about your thoughts on this!
> 
> Best,
> Brian


 I would love to try this idea. I have an android phone. How do you save a text, so you can send it repeatedly to different customers without having to write it all out again to each customer? Thank you.

By the way, I just recently started. I enjoy doing UberEats, but the pay is so little. I've only received one tip so far after working and doing maybe 14 deliveries. I find this very unusual. I've worked delivering pizzas in the past for Pizza Hut and Papa John's and people almost always tipped. I could make this work for me, if I received tips. Otherwise, I feel like I'm working for peanuts.

Anyway, any help would be appreciated!



Brian Meyer said:


> It's really great to know that some folks are having success with the texting idea. Other ideas are springing about as well, which is just fantastic!
> 
> I would like to say that to my knowledge, not one customer has complained about the text I send.
> 
> I ask them how they feel about it whenever I get a chance, and they always say it was professional, and not pushy or anything. I get many compliments on my "style".
> 
> Hope it continues to work for everyone, and best of luck.


What do you write in the text that you send to customers? Or are you the same person as XLuckyLibra? If so, you can disregard this question about the text.


----------



## Kells_Bella

So I ordered today for the second time. The first time I had the option to tip the driver and I did. This time there wasn’t the option. I don’t want to be “that customer” bc I appreciate that I didn’t have to go get my food myself. I was able to rate the order and delivery and was all thumbs up. I called customer service and was told that some drivers are not eligible for tips. Is that true? That’s ridiculous if it is. I want to tip. What do I do?


----------



## uberboy1212

Kells_Bella said:


> So I ordered today for the second time. The first time I had the option to tip the driver and I did. This time there wasn't the option. I don't want to be "that customer" bc I appreciate that I didn't have to go get my food myself. I was able to rate the order and delivery and was all thumbs up. I called customer service and was told that some drivers are not eligible for tips. Is that true? That's ridiculous if it is. I want to tip. What do I do?


All drivers must opt in to accept in app tipping. I suppose there is a chance that the driver didn't opt in but that would be strange.


----------



## kendal

The driver probably didn't know that they had to opt in for tips. I didn't know at first. I wrote to Uber about it and then suddenly it showed up on my screen where I could opt in.


----------



## K-Spen

The app randomly shuts down after rating food and I can’t tip. I’ve called. They didn’t speak English well so they kept trying to tell me how. They didn’t listen when I said I knew and it wasn’t letting me get there. It’s twice now in 2 weeks and 5 times in the last year. People aren’t getting the money I want to give them. If Uber knows and haven’t taken care of it, employees should sue them for lost wages from a bad app. No reason we shouldn’t be able to go back and tip at any time!


----------



## Ballislife

How about: Uber Eats: Take advantage of flash incentives this weekend! Starting 5PM Friday through Sunday at Midnight, earn a free delivery when you rate 3 orders. Your feedback matters!


xLuckyLibra said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I only do UberEATS in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, and I am very serious about my craft.
> 
> I noticed that as soon as the in-app tipping rolled out, I am getting far less tips. Even those that promised an in-app tip have not come through half the time.
> 
> I have two theories:
> 
> 1) Uber is stealing in-app tips
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) The customers don't know how to tip through the app, since it is not completely up front and obvious.
> 
> I don't want to believe theory 1 is true. Please say that it's not. Moving to theory 2.
> 
> It is likely that a good majority of your customers do not know to tap the green "Rate Order" button in order to give you an in-tip.
> 
> I would suggest texting them with instructions on how to do so, along with other useful information.
> 
> Here is the text I send every single one of my customers:
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is Brian, your UberEATS driver tonight. My goal is to provide you with excellent service. I just picked up your order, and I am on the way now.
> 
> Cash and in-app tips are greatly appreciated! For in-app tips, please tap the green "Rate Order" button after your food has been delivered.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I would like to hear about your thoughts on this!
> 
> Best,
> Brian


----------

